# Home Depot Nepenthes?



## cichniss (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, i was recently at home depot and saw some carnivorous plants. They had what was labled as a tropical pitcher plant. It wasnt one of the bog species. Anyways i was wondering if these do well in vivs? TIA.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Do a search.

They generally get too large. I have yet to see any in my Home Depot but they are a good deal...and would make a cool houseplant in any case.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

loews sells them also, but be carfull they get large after a while and don't like 100% humidity.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Any chance for a pic? Nepenthes can be grouped into two basic categories- highland and lowland, which have different requirements. Highland species need warm days with a good drop at night, and are usually better suited as windowsill plants. I like N. alata, N. ventricosa, and N. sanguinea in the highland varieties. For the viv, N. ampullaria is great- nice egg shaped pitchers which hug the ground.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

The generally marketed Neps are N. x ventrata or N. x maxima type hybrids. ..which are tough enough that most conditions should work.


----------



## cichniss (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the information everyone. Sorry i cant get a pic. Btw, when you guys say that they generally get too big what size do you mean(i am no nepenthes expert srry). And about how long would it take in order to reach its potential size? Thanks again.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

big...........most average 2 foot in diameter before you measure the tendrils and pitchers...same like bical and rajah can get 6 foot in diameter........as to how long? depends on species or hybrid.....from a couple to many years.........most hybrids exibit hybrid vigor and grow pretty fast in conditions they like.......had a N. ampullaria go from 7 inches in diameter to 2 feet in just 3 leaves.......they can put on a heck of a growth spurt if they want


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Most likely what you found was labeled as N. Alata, which I have been told is not a true alata and is in fact mislabeled. It is a very common plant, and the only one I have seen outside of specialty CP growers. It is commercially grown and put in Lowe's, Home Depot, and Wal-Mart. It grows fairly quickly, and has pitchers that can get 3-4 inches long.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

or it could be 'Miranda', 'Ventrata', sanguinea, 'Gentle', 'Judith Finn' and various unknown hybrids............have seen them all at places like Home Depot, Lowes and similar stores..............trying to identify a Nep without seeing pitchers is pretty much impossible


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> trying to identify a Nep without seeing pitchers is pretty much impossible


So true.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

You must have a bigger store than I do.  The only one I have ever seen is the mislabeled alata hybrid, and in very poor condition at that. They have a couple of VFTs thrown in every once in a while as well.


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm unable to post photos yet (post counts too low), but I dissagree, I think neps work great in tanks, they just require some maintance. I've been growing CPs much longer then i've had frogs. I've got a maxima and a gymnaphora (dwarf)in one tank, and a ventricosa in another aswell as a maxima and macfarlanei in another. I Started out with small plants, using off shoots aor TC plants. I have custom made backgrounds and they grow in pockets there. You can controle their size like you can controle many plants, limited root space and pruning. When it gets to big I snip it back. If it finally reachces a size that it is too big in diameter, then I'll get a side shoot and start over again. The humidity dosen't bother them at all, just need quality lighting.
Thanks,
sib


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

sybil, I agree. Neps and utrics would be the only CPs I would try though. Like you, I grew CPs before I ever got into frogs. They are what sort of led me into frogs. I have started many a small nep in a tank, eventually removing it when it gets too big. I like mine bushy instead of leggy, so you are right, they can take many prunings before needing to be removed, and as slow growing as many of these are, you can have one in a tank for a year or so before you have to remove it.


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats the maxima and gymnaphora, was a few months ago, since then I've cut the main stem off the gymnaphora(it had 2 basils and I like a busier plant also) and the maxima has pitcherd nicely think it's on number 9?
Thanks,
Sib [/img]


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

> The humidity dosen't bother them at all, just need quality lighting.


neps do like humidity but they also like air circulation...........high humidity combined with no/low air circulation can lead to rot so yah have to watch them......


----------

